# Which of these is the better mass gainer...



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive heard people say the following are the best on the market.

reflex instant mass

cnp prom mass

boditronics mass attack

Discount supps are doin the cnp pro mass for £25 at the moment and i was thinking of givin it a go.

Ive tried the whey and oats mixture, but just cant stand it anymore


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Ive heard people say the following are the best on the market.
> 
> reflex instant mass
> 
> ...


You ever considered the fine grounded oats from myprotein?


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

got to myprotein and buy fine scottish oats add them to protein that u can also get from there and thats a mass builder i usually have 2 scoops of protein and 3 oats


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep ive been doing that for a few months, oats from mp.... however ive got to a stage now that i cant get it down me. Hence the reason i was thinking of a mass gainer product.


----------



## scottacho (Nov 14, 2008)

get a doff flavour maybe?ive used cnp pro mass before and it does taste nice if thats what ure asking


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

R u soaking your oats to soften em before mixing? Soaked overnight then blended they're as smooth as any off the shelf sh*te.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

cnp pro mass- when you add water to it in a shaker it terns in to a thick gloopy mixture! not very nice. it fine in a blender tho.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Yep ive been doing that for a few months, oats from mp.... however ive got to a stage now that i cant get it down me. Hence the reason i was thinking of a mass gainer product.


you do put all this stuff into a blender right?


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Does CNP pro mass work? what kind of results has any one had from it?

dont want to end up gaining fat instead of lean mass which im after.


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

andysutils said:


> you do put all this stuff into a blender right?


yep , tasted ok for a few months, but got to the stage now where i feel sick. lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well you will finde that moste mass gainers will be the same ish thing under a diff name and taste. mostly malto for carbs few fat and whey egg pro blend. the ratio may differ from brand to brand but not that much. cnp is what i call a mid range mass gainer as carbs not that high from what i remember? you can get mass powders from on nutrition and dimatyze that have 1000+ kcals and 200+ g carbs cnp is what 700kcals? up to you buddy id just use a diff flav of myp whey and oats.


----------

